# Type L Or M Copper Pipe



## bobo (May 17, 2005)

*hi,*
*just need to know what type 3/4" copper pipe is used for baseboard radiation heat. type m or l? its been many years since i did any repair work on this kind of heating, and i recall one type is thin walled for radiation heat, and ond is thicker walled for typical water pipe to kitchen and baths, etc.*

*thank you,*
*bob*


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Type K is the thickest copper pipe (usually outdoor use), Type L is medium thickness, and Type M has the thinnest wall. OD is same-same. Sorry, but I don't know which is best for baseboard heat.
Good luck!
Mike


----------

